# Do backpacks



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

I live in the city and am not a very active person, but I am trying to do a better job of exercising my dog. He does get to run around without a leash, but I can't even come close to tiring him out, and he doesn't fetch (I am trying to teach him, but he is not interested).

Anyways, I want to buy him a backpack to run around with, so he is getting a little bit more exercise. I am looking for somethign comfortable for him to run around with. He is about 70 pounds, wide chest, low to the ground. It would be a bonus if it could be practical enough to carry actual supplies on a hike, but day-to-day exercise is more important.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm a big fan off ruffwear products, they are well designed and comfortable for the dogs, though I wouldnt advise a dog running around too much with a heavy pack, regardless of how well its made, dogs arent horses and their spines can only handle so much pressure, I would stick with walking/hiking, try including some hills into your walks, that helps to wear the dog (and human) out fairly fast. 

Depending on what shape your dog is in, you may want to get something like a springer bike attachment, or try rollerblading if youre comfortable doing it with your dog and he knows how to heel and doesent get distracted easily. 
Regardless of what exercise routine you decide on, its important to start out slow, the last thing you want to do is overexert yourself and your pup.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Mental stimulation can tire him out also. Do some training with him. Force him to think.


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

See, the problem is I don't have a car. There is really only one place I can go I can even let him off the leash. Also, while he is a good, kind dog, he is terribly behaved and very anxious (he is a rescue), and I am pretty inexpereinced (he is my first one). From what I gather from speaking to trainers about him, he is not the easiest case. I also work long hours and have absolutely no help. I am definitely trying to work on all of this, but I am just trying to see what I can do for right now to have him get more out of every walk.

How long is it safe for a dog to wear a backpack? Half an hour? An hour? How much weight is safe?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

That's awesome that you are interested in working your dog. Most dogs owners are even to lazy to do research. You definetly have to concentrate on training your dog. I thnk that's just as important as exercising your dog. Have patients and give as much time as you can to your dog. I'm sure whatever time you give, your dog will be happy:biggrin: As far as backpacks go, I too am interested in it. I think it will be great in the summer when dogs need alot of water when hiking. Sorry I can't give any advice, but I'm hoping to hear some good ideas from other people here.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do consider trying a bike if you are able. It is awesome for a high energy dog, I can take my dog at a fast trot for about 4 miles and it tires her out far more than me taking her on a 8 mile walk. A lot quicker too if you are time stretched what with work and everything.
And, I second big time what RFD said about mental stimulation. I find that even if my dog is tired physically, if she isn't mentally tired, then she is a royal pain in the arse. You can try things like dog puzzles, kongs, hiding treats (under mats and the like). Playing hide and seek, (dogs adore this one). And teaching tricks. A training class could be an option, or, even something like beginners agility could be fun and a good bonding thing for you both. Have you tried a frisbee?
I've have been also contemplating a back pack, but we have to walk a lot on the road so I'm just a little concerned with the increased impact on the hard service and her joints. But, if you are able to go on dirt then I'd go for it. Do a search of the posts here, there is one somewhere discussing different backpacks which will help.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the physical exercise is only a part of what you both need. As RFD said, the mental stimulation from training will also tire him. Sounds like because he's a rescue and you are a first time owner using your time to train and bond may be a better avenue to focus on right now. I would use the walk as a reward for the training sessions. Take 15-20 min to go through some commands, then take your walk. I would also incorporate some training during the walk as well. Do you want him to sit when you come to a corner? How about sit when you stop walking? I let Khan have some freedom to sniff, pee, etc. but then I also make him heal. Again it just incorporates training into the outing. Even when he's off leash reward him for "checking in" remember when you know there is not a chance in heck that he will respond to the command "Come" do not use it. No sense in setting him up to fail. Try using a treat can, or just walk to him.
As for the backpack. I think they are great. I have one I use to put on Zeus when we went for a walk. I would put in a couple bottles of water. Nothing too heavy, and he only walked with it. It was Ruffwear brand. He wore it when we would do some Charity walks that were 3-5 miles. But just like a person, I gradually strengthened him to that distance.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I would go ruffwear with the packs also. but I don't think you would be able to put enough weight in them to do what you want. Any of the pulling exercises would be my choice of something to do to ware out and mentally stimulate. If you don't fancy being dragged on roller blades or your bike get him a wee cart to pull to and from the shops .

I am in the process of trying to design and make a little one for my pup so she can learn the pulling game.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know about back packs and dogs, there are others here who do this, but what about a dog park any close or even a day care for dogs where he could interact and be with other dogs getting exercise by playing. Even dog walking in the city is possible I am sure. Many people live there and successfully walk their dogs around. Its also a nice way to meet alot of people. Dog people love other dog people and walking is a great way even in the city to meet up with others!


----------

